# X-Files



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 27, 2008)

*Points at title* Discuss. Love. Hate. Rave. I just started watching it a few hours ago and I WANT MORE!! Anyways, discuss it here.



By the way, if anyone knows of a website where one can watch X-Files for free, tell me and I'll be your bestest friend. :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 1, 2008)

The "monster of the week" episodes are pretty much superior to the main storyline ones in almost every way. Which makes me happy about the movie. Go watch it if you "want more now"; it's standalone and should be easy enough to follow/not ruin anything for you.

I started watching it because it was actually required material for one of my college courses. I found someplace to watch it for free online, but I don't remember what it was called and several of the episodes that weren't missing didn't work anyway. :/

Anyway, cool series, great for mythology/cryptozoology/SF nerds like me. I just wish I'd seen more than the first two seasons in their entirety.


----------

